# Dollar Tree Yarn



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Went to a Dollar Tree store Wednesday and found some really nice Paton wool yarn...and of course I had to buy some...28 skeins. Plan to make an afghan with the superwash wool and also some felted projects with the 100% wool. What a happy camper I was (still am)!!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

????????????????????????????. I can't wait to see your projects!!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! Going to Dollar Tree at lunch time!


----------



## Dot McGee (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish there was a Dollar Tree around here that sold yarn. I'm envious!


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

I've looked at several Dollar Trees here locally and never find any yarn. I wonder if it's only in certain areas. Anybody know?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I have never seen yarn at our 2 stores, but will ask next trip there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Good for you.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow!!! What a find!!!! 
Our Dolkar tree stores do not carry items like that. You did great!!! ????


----------



## Dot McGee (Oct 21, 2016)

I just checked their on-line site and there was a blurb about Bernat being in "Xtreme new arrivals", but the link is broke.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I went last week - got 6 Patons Canadiana yarn and 10 Patons Classic Wool in Denim Heather from the Dollar Tree. I had never been in there but because somebody on here said they got some beautiful yarn, I thought I would go. Figured they would have some off brand yarn, but I was surprised. Then Michael's had a buy 2 get one free so I ended up with 12 skeins of Patons sock yarn. (Guess it was my Patons week!!!) the house just groaned a little more with all the weight of my yarn - ha ha


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Checked out a couple of dollar trees on Vancouver Island...they each had a small display of very sad off brands. Enjoy your discovery bargains.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy knitting...Enjoy..


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I bought 12 skeins of Patons Décor in the color Rustic (which I love) and 16 skeins of Patons Classic Wool Bulky in the color of mocha (this will be great for felting).


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

nothing in my neck of the woods,and I stopped at 3 of them????


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Have a fun time with the yarn.


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

Could everyone please share what city they found the yarn at Dollar Tree? I'm trying to figure out if it's just in certain areas. Thank you


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Lindaknitssocks said:


> Could everyone please share what city they found the yarn at Dollar Tree? I'm trying to figure out if it's just in certain areas. Thank you


Found in the Happy Valley road in Phoenix


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

Neeterbug said:


> Found in the Happy Valley road in Phoenix


Thanks, Neeterbug! I am in Northeast Iowa and haven't been able to find any yarn in the ones I've checked, so far, but I'm hoping for that to change


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

In Pendleton Oregon I found Caron simply soft light, only color Pumpkin. and they had a bunch of fun fur.
I had to ask, cause it was kind of stuffed in a hole by the fake flowers.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I found a little at one dollar tree, fun fur out the ying yang, but only one color of caron. I need one or two funfurs in lava to finish a bear, but alas, that was the only color they didn't have. One more to check tomorrow, and one I can go to on Tuesday, near where I have to be.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dot McGee said:


> I wish there was a Dollar Tree around here that sold yarn. I'm envious!


Me too!! Our Dollar Trees are junk.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You did well.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is a nice purchase


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have one local Dollar tree which I really like but have never seen yarn there. Will have to check more often.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Lindaknitssocks said:


> I've looked at several Dollar Trees here locally and never find any yarn. I wonder if it's only in certain areas. Anybody know?


It depends on the manager of the store and what they order. I have one nearby that is a dump and never gets anything good......the store 5 miles away frequently gets Bernat, Caron, Lion Brand things. Go figure. Hopefully the store near me will get a new manager soon!!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Good for you..


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice find! I've never seen yarn at a Dollar Tree. Next time I'm there, I'll have to remember to put my glasses on.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Lucky you! I never find yarn at my Dollar Tree.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Love it! Not ashamed either!!!!! Only realize all those that do not have yarn stashes - what they are missing!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

My daughter's store has only an ounce or two at a time - hit and miss?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

What a deal!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

With all this talk about yarn, I checked My Dollar Tree in Hiram, Ga. found only a few skeins of Patons Sashay type in blue.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Laughed when I read your post! Good for you, Neeterbug????????


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Every time I see a Dollar Tree, I stop in - got lucky once with some Caron soft baby yarn. Just keep checking. I have seen other yarns but they have been ugly.


----------



## Andromeda Mephisto (Jun 18, 2015)

I found some Caron at our local one here in Indianapolis. I got some pretty variated blue and some solid coral. They also had cream and a pale yellow. Nice!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> Wow!


Oh double wow!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

There are 2 Dollar Tree stores near me, both hD some yarn last time I was there, but none that I would use, nothing as nice as what I have seen many post about. I will keep checking when I am near them, hopefully they will get some good yarn too.


----------



## Debbie4300 (Nov 1, 2016)

I wish I knew where there was a Dollar Tree..and if there is one..they certainly don't carry yarn...where I live...in a city no less...there is absolutely no place that sells yarn..I have to go a hour away...and I have a yarn addiction..lol


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow! Definitely will check ours. I usually buy cards. Never thought about yarn there????


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

I found Caron Baby Yarn and Bernat yarn in a store in Spartanburg, SC. The store by my home in Boiling Springs had none.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow! Happy knitting.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I saw the Paton yarn at the dollar tree and I do want to make an Afghan but wasn't sure how it would handle washing and drying


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great bargain


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Can never find in our dollar trees


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I talked to a Dollar Tree manager. She said they get shipments every Tuesday and don't really know what they are going to get. I stopped at one Dollar Tree and found premier yarn in just one color . It was pretty so I bought 8 skeins. Another DT had many colors of eyelash yarn. Just keep checking.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

nice yarn. I didn't know they sold yarn


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

My kind of gal!


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

I just bot 10 skiens of Caron "Simply Baby" (10 dollars!) I hope it's enough because it will probably be gone if I go back to Dollar Tree for more. I felt so decadent, I don't need it! By the way, it was just at the cash register in boxes. Kind of looked like a one time deal. I hope not.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a hoot! "Yarn at Dollar Tree" made me open a small drawer and
visit my Caron 'Symphony' yarn purchased there years ago!!. It is in 
2 oz. skeins in gorgeous colors...still as pretty as the day I bought it and
yes, "stashed" it away. We're sick!! I need 6 "me's" to use up my yarn.
I see you nodding...
Edit: I'm heading to $ Tree. that's what we do...it's our "thing."


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

wish my dollar stores carried yarn on second thought maybe I should be glad they don't at least I know my husband is


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't find it at the Dollar Tree here.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

great buy - so glad for you


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great find!!! Sadly, they rarely have yarn in our dollar tree but I will keep looking.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yippee! Love the photo!


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! What a great bargain. I've never seen yarn in the Dollar Tree stores in this area. I always look for bargains. My all time best was at a yard sale. An elderly woman's family was selling her stuff after she died. I got more than 100 skeins of yarn and 3 shoe boxes full of tatting thread for $20. I was a happy camper!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Neeterbug said:


> Went to a Dollar Tree store Wednesday and found some really nice Paton wool yarn...and of course I had to buy some...28 skeins. Plan to make an afghan with the superwash wool and also some felted projects with the 100% wool. What a happy camper I was (still am)!!!!


Can you confirm it is Dollar TREE? There are several dollar store brands (Dollar General, etc.). My Dollar Tree store looked at me like I was crazy when I asked about yarn, and I go in there a lot and I've never seen any. thanks.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow is right! Have to get there ASAP!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> Can you confirm it is Dollar TREE? There are several dollar store brands (Dollar General, etc.). My Dollar Tree store looked at me like I was crazy when I asked about yarn, and I go in there a lot and I've never seen any. thanks.


This is where I bought my yarn.

http://locations.dollartree.com/az/phoenix/4480/?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Maps&utm_campaign=Google+Places


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Neeterbug said:


> This is where I bought my yarn.
> 
> http://locations.dollartree.com/az/phoenix/4480/?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Maps&utm_campaign=Google+Places


I may need to take a trip to Phoenix!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Went to a Dollar Tree store Wednesday and found some really nice Paton wool yarn...and of course I had to buy some...28 skeins. Plan to make an afghan with the superwash wool and also some felted projects with the 100% wool. What a happy camper I was (still am)!!!!


Lucky you! Our Dollar Tree has yarn occasionally, too. It would be nice if they did it on a continuing basis; they're always too busy for chit-chat so I don't know exactly what their situation is. Perhaps I'll send them a letter.....


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Never saw any in the Dollar Tree near me, but it's right next door to a Michael's, and I'm thinking that if they ever had yarn there, people who regularly shop at Michael's for yarn might stop in there first, and at the price you paid for such nice yarn, they'd probably just sweep up the entire inventory. What a deal! I'm so envious!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I may need to take a trip to Phoenix!


 Phoenix is a great place to visit...especially during the winter.


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

kittygritty said:


> Can you confirm it is Dollar TREE? There are several dollar store brands (Dollar General, etc.). My Dollar Tree store looked at me like I was crazy when I asked about yarn, and I go in there a lot and I've never seen any. thanks.


I just asked in a Dollar Tree here today, too, and the manager told me she has worked there several years and they have never had yarn in the store. She asked where I got that idea and I said I saw it in a knitting group online. She told me someone must be confused, so I gave up, politely smiled and thanked her for her help.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Me too. I asked the several I have close in florida and georga. They said they never heard of it.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

same here. However, I did notice that Big Lots had a huge supply of yarn just this past week for $2.99 a skein. However, and unfortunately, not the type of yarn I prefer. But, a good buy, nonethless!


----------



## Andromeda Mephisto (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup, it's definitely Dollar Tree.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been to two Dollar Tree stores and haven't found the yarn. Maybe they are testing it in certain areas. Good price and maybe - just maybe it will make the manufacturers go down in their prices. I just don't want to see the quality of the yarn lost.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

We have so many Dollar Trees in our town and none of them carry any yarn. I have asked in several of them and they look at me as if I come from another planet. They did not know that any of their stores carried yarn, so it must be only carried in certain areas.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I went to 2 after reading about it here, but all they had was some white acrylic baby yarn and that stuff that makes ruffly scarves (both Patons)! Guess the wool went to northern stores!

Edited: Well, that's not right because the OP is in AZ!


----------



## brownbj481 (Oct 10, 2016)

You are very lucky. The 3 stores in my area do not carry any yarn. Have fun.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I had no idea that Dollar Tree sold yarn! My sister used to work at one and never mentioned it. Huh!!


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

I would assume it's old stock that didn't sell from the regular stores that sell yarn. I guess the stores have to find some way to clear the shelves for the new inventory. Don't some clothing stores do this with outlet malls? Not that there is anything wrong with that. I would definitely buy some of this yarn if I come across it at that price, no matter what color it was


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I love Dollar Tree, but I've never seen yarn there. Maybe I should check again ... really soon!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Would love to see some Paton Superwash Wools at our DollarTrees in area. Right now the yarn buyout available in our local Dollar Trees is Lion Brand Fun Fir which I really do not need to add to what I have in stash!


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

That manager must be crazy. I bought 3 skeins at my Dollar Tree Store. Also Dollar Tree stores are usually close to Wal Mart stores.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jes61 said:


> That manager must be crazy. I bought 3 skeins at my Dollar Tree Store. Also Dollar Tree stores are usually close to Wal Mart stores.


True, and most of ours are located that way too. I love Dollar Tree! Great for paper products, plastica, cards...great for many things. They do have yarns, just not on a consistent basis. Several years ago when the Pisgah Yarn Company ceased operations, I was able to pick up Peaches and Cream. I should have bought more!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Where was that Dollar Tree? I'm wondering if it's by region?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have been to two Dollar Tree stores and haven't found the yarn. Maybe they are testing it in certain areas. Good price and maybe - just maybe it will make the manufacturers go down in their prices. I just don't want to see the quality of the yarn lost.


It has been about 4-5 years ago when DH and I found yarn in our Dollar Tree store. When that rather small lot was gone, I didn't see any more there. Now we have two Dollar Stores and neither of them are currently carrying yarn.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats on a great find! Looking forward to seeing projects made from your new stash! Happy knitting!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I also went to The Dollar after I read a post on here about the yarn. Our Dollar Tree has Bernat baby yarn and some other yarn. I would have loved to have found Patons


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

They used to sell it on line. You could get a notice of it being sold on their website.
I asked one manager here and he said only the bigger stores got it, but now he has some in his store.
I think they may test the waters now and again to see if it sells, I imagine it is close outs or canceled colors or something that they get really cheap. 
I am checking the another store tomorrow. It used to have it once in a while, that is why I asked the other manager in the first place.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

never seen yarn at our dollar trees


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Wow, you were really lucky. My local store had a few yarns but none as nice as yours.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Great buy.


----------



## binkister (Dec 1, 2014)

No yarn here either , but the eyelash stuff. And yes they looked at me like I was crazy also.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Lucky you. I succumbed at Pat Catan on $20. Yellow bag day...I stuffed in 19 skeins of some really great stuff....no did not feel guilty. I do charity crochet so it will be used. Great bargain. Our Dollar Tree in this area gave no yarn...I am safe to enter!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow that's great buying


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow that's great buying


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

Many Dollar Tree stores had some Paton yarn two weeks ago. I found some which I bought. I commented I had never seen yarn there and wondered if more was coming. I was told they usually never have yarn, but this recent supply was an unusual occurrence.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I am in Pendleton Oregon. It was Dollar Tree. I found 1 color(Pumpkin) of Caron Simply Soft Light. Mfg. date 03/01/2016.
They also had fun fur in LOTS of colors.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm jealous. My Dollar Tree stores never have yarn. Not that I need any. I just told my daughter not to judge me when she comes for Thanksgiving....... LOL


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Dot McGee said:


> I wish there was a Dollar Tree around here that sold yarn. I'm envious!


I used to find nice yarns from Lion Brand and Patons at Dollar Tree stores allover Los Angeles County in California, but not anymore. Neither at Big Lots.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I went to Dollar Tree near my house last week, they had a lot of bulky which I do not use, and some cotton rayon or rayon silk blend which I don't use either. Very little of it. I struck out.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ours only had the ribbon yarn, but my cousin is scouring $Trees where she lives and has found some Caron baby yarn for me, guess it depends on where you are as to whether they have it and what they have.


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow! I am soooo jealous!


----------

